# Vizio XVT323SV is giving me HDMI trouble



## Patariss (Aug 10, 2014)

I have my Xbox 360 plugged into HDMI 2 on the back of this TV. It was working fine. The other day I moved the TV to another room temporarily for a mini lan party. As of that move, the HDMI port I typically used with my 360 has stopped working. Like, it was working immediately before i unplugged everything, and now it's not working at all.

The 360 and the cable I use with it works on all the other HDMI ports. No other devices, and no other HDMI cables, work with HDMI 2. I checked it out with a flashlight and it doesn't look damaged at all. I've reset the TV to factory settings and it didn't help at all. What can I do?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It would appear the port is faulty. Could have been static or voltage on the cable as it was removed/installed. Especially if either device was powered on. If the TV is still under warranty, have it serviced.


----------

